# Big box store Ariens



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I know typically when HD and Lowes sells a major brand like Deere it is a watered down consumer version. Ariens deluxe models seem the same as the ones bought at local dealers? I know the dealers get some premium models that HD cannot, but my question is did Ariens create the big box versions for them? I need to replace an old craftsman that is shot, I am looking at either the deluxe 24 or 28? I am in Long Island NY not Buffalo, we can get 6-12" several times a year with an occasion 16" I have a paved flat driveway that can fit about 16 cars on it. Will the deluxe models be suitable or should I be looking at the platinum, sho models for 50% more?


thx


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It has been well confirmed that there is NO difference between the Home Depot models and the dealer models.
If the model number is the same, the machine is the same.
There are no "cheapened" Ariens models made specifically for the Big-Box market.

Where a difference can exist, is that sometimes a dealer might choose to not carry the lower end of the lineup, such as Sno-Tek models. In that case, that is a dealers personal choice.

I believe (but I could be wrong) that any dealer and any Home Depot can get any Ariens model..
Home Depot might choose to not carry the highest-end models, because it isn't their niche. (but they can probably order them)
and Dealers might choose to not carry the lowest-end models, because it isn't their niche. (but they can probably order them)
(I believe that is true..I would be interested to learn if it isn't)

But as far as the "regular" Ariens Orange models, there is zero difference between HD machines and dealer machines for the same model number.

Scot


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Scot,


Being that you are in Western NY and probably get way more snow...do you think I should pursue the sho/premium models for down here?


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> I believe (but I could be wrong) that any dealer and any Home Depot can get any Ariens model..
> Home Depot might choose to not carry the highest-end models, because it isn't their niche. (but they can probably order them)
> and Dealers might choose to not carry the lowest-end models, because it isn't their niche. (but they can probably order them)
> (I believe that is true..I would be interested to learn if it isn't)


I think that's mostly true, but I think the Pro line might be dealer-only, as in Home Depot can't get them. Of course, you can order one from places like Snowblowersdirect if you don't have a local dealer.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Cli, welcome aboard! Let's see, being on LI I'm willing to bet you can get some very heavy (wet) snow fall where an SHO machine could provide an advantage. And I know y'all can get whacked with some big snow falls from time to time. I know it can be tough to justify spending the additional $$$ for a worst case snow fall, but maybe we have to do that when it comes to snow throwers. You'll hear the others echo, "you can't ever have too much power".


Can you look around for an older machine, well-kept, with a big engine on it? They certainly exist.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

As sscotsman says is probably true, as long as the 
" model number is the same, the machine is the same" that is the important key.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I thought about an older machine, but really need auto turn or some assist. I have torn rotator cuff going on and the thought of another year with either of my last 2 snowblowers I had kills me. I agree on the never enough mantra...same thing goes for cars. There is also a possibility in the future we could end up in NH or VT for retirement as my son is in college in Keene, NH and Daughter wants out of state college as well. I will look into some of the independent dealers for the upper levels, it would be nice to give them my coin as opposed to the box retailer.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

clifish said:


> I thought about an older machine, but really need auto turn or some assist. I have torn rotator cuff going on and the thought of another year with either of my last 2 snowblowers I had kills me. I agree on the never enough mantra...same thing goes for cars. There is also a possibility in the future we could end up in NH or VT for retirement as my son is in college in Keene, NH and Daughter wants out of state college as well. I will look into some of the independent dealers for the upper levels, it would be nice to give them my coin as opposed to the box retailer.


=======================================================================


Have you looked at any of the Toro snow blowers with steering brakes? The Toros also have the patented anti clog system that will be a welcome addition for dealing with the heavy atlantic snow storms you have to deal with on occasion. 

The steering brakes allow you to have excellent control and adding the plastic skids will be an even better aid in turning.

You should visit a local toro dealer and look at the new toros before you open your wallet up.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

the ariens 28 sho is the best machine with enough power on the market bar none at 1249
the 24 deluxe is under powered
as is the toro
the other brands are poorly built


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF clifish

Sounds like some sort of turning help would certainly be required with your shoulder damage.

.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ariens Platinum and SHO models are independent dealer specific and at this point are not available through big box retailers. I would be looking at the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO $1249. (Not at the big boxes independent dealer only) Or the New Toro 928 OAE $1399. Both heavy duty machines that can throw far. 16 cars sounds pretty big you don’t want to regret buying an underpowered machine. You can spend more money for more power and bells and whistles but these are 2 of the best sub $1500. Machines out there right now. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I am rapidly coming to that conclusion, at $1249 only a buck 50 more than the deluxe it sounds like a better deal. I wish they made a 24" sho and not just a premium 24" @$1499.

My current 27" green craftsman is a tank to turn, especially since my father and his friend rolled it off a trailer a few years ago and tweaked the frame. Not it wants to pull left all the time, not fun on the shoulder. I think I am going to against my usual and get the best the first time for my needs....a pro model is way overkill for down here.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, but the first big storm you'll be grinning ear to ear. And be back inside drinking coffee a lot sooner.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> I am rapidly coming to that conclusion, at $1249 only a buck 50 more than the deluxe it sounds like a better deal. I wish they made a 24" sho and not just a premium 24" @$1499.
> 
> My current 27" green craftsman is a tank to turn, especially since my father and his friend rolled it off a trailer a few years ago and tweaked the frame. Not it wants to pull left all the time, not fun on the shoulder. I think I am going to against my usual and get the best the first time for my needs....a pro model is way overkill for down here.



smart buy it right the 1st time


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

clifish said:


> I am rapidly coming to that conclusion, at $1249 only a buck 50 more than the deluxe it sounds like a better deal. I wish they made a 24" sho and not just a premium 24" @$1499.
> 
> My current 27" green craftsman is a tank to turn, especially since my father and his friend rolled it off a trailer a few years ago and tweaked the frame. Not it wants to pull left all the time, not fun on the shoulder. I think I am going to against my usual and get the best the first time for my needs....a pro model is way overkill for down here.


Yes it is well worth the $150. more over the underpowered Deluxe 28 with the 254cc LCT engine. Ariens raised the price $50 this year previous years it was $1199. Only $100 more than the Deluxe 28. Many of us on this forum boasted about it being so much better for only a 100 bucks more that Ariens decided to raise the price..lol. 

I had the Regular Deluxe 28 and it was underpowered to the point of stalling if I wasn’t real slow on a large plow pile. Loved the machine everywhere else but had to sell it when I realized that my old MTD 640F with an 8hp Tecumseh Snow King outperformed it on the plow pile. Both the Ariens and the Toro model I mentioned have Auto-Turn. The Ariens is probably a more robust build the Toro a more intuitive chute control. This year’s Toro HD’s now employ a lot more steel than previous years. They seem to be getting back to their roots of building a heavy duty machine. I would try to get behind any machine you plan on buying. Play around with it and see which one feels right.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

will a dealer let you fire it up for a test drive?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some will if they have a demo out, some may not. If not you can just move it around a bit and see how you like the controls and turning.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Is it beneficial to buy at a dealer that also services them? Only reason I ask is there is an local Ace hardware that is a dealer, not a service center that stocks a bunch, sets up and delivers free. Then there is a dealer/service center farther away but looks much smaller and probably does not stock as much and does not mention free set up and delivery.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would prefer to buy from the servicing dealer all things being equal but if there is a substantial price/availability difference I would buy it from Ace. The Ariens dealers seem to get spot shipments from what I understand based on sales volume. Most dealers should include free assembly and local delivery, in my area they do. These machines are generally reliable if you keep up with the maintenance. 

Personally I don’t buy into the you must be loyal and buy from your local dealer or they will put you at the back of their list when you need service...Again I can only really speak for my NY Metro burb. Here if you are not a large landscaping company and there are many in the area, you are already at the back of the list, these companies are buying and servicing Tens of thousands of dollars worth of equipment from my local dealer. These are the customers the dealers are putting at the top of their lists. My local dealer seems to be putting me near the back of his list anyway even if I bought my snowblower, lawnmower and leaf blower from him. The manufacturer is paying him/her the same amount for warranty work regardless of where I bought my machine.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> I think that's mostly true, but I think the Pro line might be dealer-only, as in Home Depot can't get them. Of course, you can order one from places like Snowblowersdirect if you don't have a local dealer.


Also do not overlook Ebay! Last spring I purchased a 28 Pro with the big engine...400+cc delivered to my driveway just in front of my garage doors for $1900. And last spring I was able to quote which engine sizes were offered on different models....brain dead now. 

My Ebay purchase was advertised as a floor model .....OK if it was they displayed it completely wrapped as if it came out of the factory. No smell of gas ever being in the tank. Another thing I want to mention is others here in the forum recommended purchasing from a local distributor. I tried! My question was: ‘’ What is the best price you can offer for a 28 Pro for CASH!’’

They offered no break at all and this was almost at the end of March with quoted price of $2200 and that might have been 2299. Just don’t remember and I did not ask if their price included delivery. Darn stinking brain! Of all the things I have lost, I miss my mind the most. &#55358;&#56610;


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I think the dealers are bound by minimum pricing allowed by Ariens...a lot of manufacturers do this in a bunch of fields.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

I was told, by my dealer, that the machines at Home Depot,etc, were exactly the same machine as I could buy there. However, he said ( and I am not sure he/they are legally able to deny service under warranty) that they would absolutely refuse to fix it if it wasn't purchased through the dealership. That being said, it makes me feel better buying from the actual dealership...and I do believe you will benefit from that point of purchase.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

I bought mine through the dealer as a "slightly used machine"....due to performance tryouts. I bought it about 30% off for a basically new machine, and full warranty.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cutter said:


> I was told, by my dealer, that the machines at Home Depot,etc, were exactly the same machine as I could buy there. However, he said ( and I am not sure he/they are legally able to deny service under warranty) that they would absolutely refuse to fix it if it wasn't purchased through the dealership. That being said, it makes me feel better buying from the actual dealership...and I do believe you will benefit from that point of purchase.



thats total lie
just i like i said to 351beno dealers lie


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

If you don't lie to make a fast sale, then you aren't a hungry salesman!


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I did just check ebay and there is one 25 miles from me that is advertised as a single use machine...does look it from the pics for just under a grand. The guy has another 24 platinum for sale and has some history selling snow blowers, must be in the business somehow. Will have to think about that, don't know if the warranty goes by serial number or buyer registration?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> I did just check ebay and there is one 25 miles from me that is advertised as a single use machine...does look it from the pics for just under a grand. The guy has another 24 platinum for sale and has some history selling snow blowers, must be in the business somehow. Will have to think about that, don't know if the warranty goes by serial number or buyer registration?



a grand for what?


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

sorry a 2017 28 sho model...new is 1249...claim he bought from a neighbor that moved and it was only used once??? I am concerned if the warranty will be honored by Ariens dealer should it be needed. Once tax is calculated it saves almost $400 over new.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> sorry a 2017 28 sho...new is 1249...claim he bought from a neighbor that moved and it was only used once??? I am concerned if the warranty will be honored by Ariens dealer should it be needed.



no warranty
850 is a fair price for that


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I am thinking same, I have a certain distrust for anything new nowadays...almost makes we want to find a mid 70's model that were made like tanks. I am the same way with my cars, I like my older Jeep Wrangler better than my 2014 explorer or my wife's benz...so much easier to work on.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

you coudnt pay me to use a mid 70s again after using auto turn
my st824 is backup for the 28 inch 414cc


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I was kind of kidding...I am just leery of no warranty...I am assuming the 414cc is the pro model? way overkill for down here, even the sho is overkill but a little overkill never hurt anyone.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> I was kind of kidding...I am just leery of no warranty...I am assuming the 414cc is the pro model? way overkill for down here, even the sho is overkill but a little overkill never hurt anyone.



No is the 28 deluxe plus 1 yr only package
not much goes wrong on a blower if everything works it starts 1 pull and it looks clean its no biggy
you can fix anything yourself pretty much
its not hard everyone here would help you


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I here you...I will probably look at it this weekend.

Thx


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

1132le said:


> you coudnt pay me to use a mid 70s again after using auto turn
> my st824 is backup for the 28 inch 414cc


If I could find a decent 1973 ST724, I'd keep it for life. The diferential on those made turning trivial, and the lock was simple when you needed it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cutter said:


> I was told, by my dealer, that the machines at Home Depot,etc, were exactly the same machine as I could buy there. However, he said ( and I am not sure he/they are legally able to deny service under warranty) that they would absolutely refuse to fix it if it wasn't purchased through the dealership. That being said, it makes me feel better buying from the actual dealership...and I do believe you will benefit from that point of purchase.


Or it's so easy for the dealer to say " You didn't buy it here? Well, we'::re about 6 weeks out on appointments right now, sorry.":wink2:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Just what I was told......hard,cold,truth.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cutter said:


> Just what I was told......hard,cold,truth.



That is what they say to get someone to buy the blower at the dealer
its a bold face lie not the hard truth
ariens corp will tell you the same its not true


----------



## DHL1313 (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m in MA , I went to a few local dealers. One told me that Ariens had to make a less expensive line so they could sell models $999 and lower in HD & Lowe’s. They are the same models as the dealers. I got a Pro28 with warranty. For $2300 plus tax the local place wouldn’t deliver for free. Went to NH. Borrowed a truck, saved like $250. Much nicer people up there. I was thinking about ordering it on amazon with free delivery. Good luck in the search.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That less expensive line is the Ariens Sno-Tek 
Ariens Sno-Tek Snowblowers


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

1132le said:


> That is what they say to get someone to buy the blower at the dealer
> its a bold face lie not the hard truth
> ariens corp will tell you the same its not true


That may be true. But try to get in to get something worked on. If you don't do it yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

I just bought a Platinum 30 from a local dealer. When I told him I was trying to decide between the Platinum 30 or Pro 28, he told me he didn’t have any on the floor at the moment but if I gave him a few hours he would pull one of each from the shipment he just got and assemble them for me. He was great, I played with them a bit, then went back the next day and played a bit more. I went with the Platinum 30 which will be delivered for free tomorrow. The local dealer gave me a better deal than Home Depot and was even a few dollars cheaper than online.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I always try to my local smaller businesses. It sucks because they are getting few and far in between. We had an old Benny's in our town which just closed. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

my quick thoughts is if you're moving snow for 16 cars, you might want to go for some kind of rider if you have the storage space..having said that, I have 3 "antique" ariens, 2 8 hp and a 7 hp that handle everything including the occasional driveway. I don't know what "auto turn" is but these have the locking system (which I keep unlocked) and they turn pretty easily - maybe check craigslist and get an old workhorse....
good luck


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

robs9 said:


> I always try to my local smaller businesses. It sucks because they are getting few and far in between. We had an old Benny's in our town which just closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I always buy used as i dont want to get hosed buying new from a stealership


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Not all of them are dealerships. Just have to weed out the bad ones.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

robs9 said:


> I always try to my local smaller businesses. It sucks because they are getting few and far in between. We had an old Benny's in our town which just closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Benny’s was the balls. We had one about 1/4 mile from my house, they had everything. It was sad to see them close.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Or it's so easy for the dealer to say " You didn't buy it here? Well, we'::re about 6 weeks out on appointments right now, sorry.":wink2:




Yup, The stihl dealer I dropped in on and cost them a honda sale yesterday has a sign in the sales room that says: There is a $25.00 charge to determine the reason for the machine repair and then the labor rate of $75.00 Per Hour will be applied plus the cost of parts.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

cuz said:


> Benny’s was the balls. We had one about 1/4 mile from my house, they had everything. It was sad to see them close.


Yes, I always went there first. Unfortunately the masses decided it was better to support Walmart. Now that's all we have. SAD!! What next?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I have not hit a "real" Ariens dealer yet...only a small local chain of Ace hardware that sells them, not service. I am trying to go local instead of HD or Lowes...I don't expect to pay any less than msrp as the 2 Toro dealers I have been too are all at msrp. I normally buy used on cars but in this case buying used here is so close to new or beat to crap due to the salt and pretreatment dumped on the roads.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

clifish said:


> I normally buy used on cars but in this case buying used here is so close to new or beat to crap due to the salt and pretreatment dumped on the roads.


That's what pushed me into a new blower too. Everything used I found was either way overpriced, a crappy blower or a good blower that was beat to death and rusting apart.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I guess ill bow to you that you know which are with all your vast knowledge and experience with blowers 

its been shown again and again they lie to get the sale
just like anybody who sells anything its about the sale profit lie why anybody would buy anything from someone who lies to them is beyond me



boss .....hey guys we have to many toros left lets push those


salseman yeh the toros are a better machine then that ariens 2 rows over they have less issues customer oh ty so much ill take that toro full blonde headtilt


1 month later boss good job we need to push the ariens now guys get to it


salesman yeh the atiens are a much better machine then the toro 2 rows over they have less issues customer oh ty ill take that ariens full blonde headtilt



Something they do not teach in school you learn more by listening then talking

you come into the world in diapers and you leave the world in diapers


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> That's what pushed me into a new blower too. Everything used I found was either way overpriced, a crappy blower or a good blower that was beat to death and rusting apart.



Last yr up here a member here bought a mint
2 yrs old 28 pro hydro with the 420cc for 1400
guy had 2 both the same had it on cl for 1500 each
there are prolly 10 to 15 deals a yr like that on cl
thats 45% off retail for a perfect blower couple small scratches


1 yr old deluxe 30 for 750 1399 retail
i could have had the other for 28 hydro 1400 if i wanted iam cheap i bought the 28 414cc 1 yr only package for 900 couple scratches retail 1429
people who sell new used blowers on cl dont get a sale unless its 35% or 40 off retail
theres blowers on there they have been trying to sell for 1 or 2 yrs lol



I woudnt want a new blower it would kill me to run it in the salt and watch it get scratched up


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

1132le said:


> you come into the world in diapers and you leave the world in diapers





Now that is Funny! sad, but true....I am not basing my decision on what the dealer is pushing, just want to get my hands on the machine (ariens) to play with. I have also not come across a combo Ariens/Toro dealer yet. I have come across a toro/Husky dealer and you are correct, he had no Toros on the floor but a sea of orange husky's and that is all he was able to talk about. I had another Toro dealer talking up the Toro but bad mouthing the Ariens ( of course).


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

1132le said:


> Last yr up here a member here bought a mint
> 2 yrs old 28 pro hydro with the 420cc for 1400
> guy had 2 both the same had it on cl for 1500 each
> there are prolly 10 to 15 deals a yr like that on cl
> ...


I watched for deals like that all summer and nothing that good came up locally. Most of the machines for sale were small and either cheap crap or old and beat. Fortunately, the small residential streets in my area don't get salted (just plowed and only if there's 6+ inches) and I'm not one for driveway salting, so the machine shouldn't have to see much (if any) salt. And I've got no gravel or anything to beat it up either, just a bunch of paved surface to collect snow.


----------



## DHL1313 (Sep 28, 2018)

Cuz , I was going to get a platinum 30 but the guy at my local dealer talked me out of it for the pro 28. He had both available but wouldn’t even offer delivery. I’m maybe 30 min away. I drove an hour to NH just to not deal with the first place. They had everything in stock. I wanted the bearings not bushings and everything being a little overbuilt ( they were trying to steer me to a platinum 30 lol ) No deals , got like $30 worth of free stuff but no money off.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

$30 in free stuff is always good. I saved money by paying cash, got 3% off the price, with free delivery. I also got the polymer shoes which were cheaper then the online store. All totaled, my cost for the Platinum 30 with polymer shoes was $12 cheaper delivered to my door than it would have been had I purchased online with the lift gate delivery. And I now have a relationship with the local dealer/service place. 

The only reason I went with the Platinum instead of the Pro was because it was much easier (for me) to maneuver around when powered off. That ended up being the deciding factor. I really wanted the Pro “just because”...


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I am trying real hard to buy local but they are not helping, charging for set up, msrp, no free delivery, don't seem to be bothered to talk to me about different level machines.


----------



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

I've been told by a family member that works for a certified Ariens dealer that Ariens dictates the pricing. Ariens threatens their certification if they undercut the procing. I don't think their going to budge on the MSRP.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah I believe that and so be it...but dealers used to make that up by service ie free set up and delivery...I might as well order from snowblowerdirect and save the tax and have it delivered to my door (no lift gate needed). If I am a bother to the salesman in the store why should I give him the business.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

robs9 said:


> I always try to my local smaller businesses. It sucks because they are getting few and far in between. We had an old Benny's in our town which just closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is true everywhere. Dealers were once a way to provide face to face feedback on product quality. It may be easy to do on social media, but not as effective. I sure miss those days when a company rep was at the small dealer's shop and you could talk to him. There's something about looking a guy in the eye and explaining what you dislike or like about their product and seeing it register. You could tell right away from his expression if your comments were going to be dismissed or taken seriously. Sending in a customer satisfaction survey or ranting on social media isn't the same. We saw a great example of this in the "Honda clogging" thread that was supposedly monitored by a Honda rep. Months would go by with no feedback, but then some level headed member would actually call Honda, report back the results, and this calmed a lot of us down. To some extent you still see this in the heavy equipment and agricultural machinery industries. But for blowers, mowers, etc., it's all big box stores and no personal touch.

I miss having a throat to choke as much as a hand to shake.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

The crumbling dealer networks make these forums all that more important. Why buy new when there are minimal dealers to support the product? Ya get more help from members here!


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm very close with the family that owns one of the Ariens dealers locally and they confirm (at least) the Professional series is not available through big box stores. They also confirm the lesser models are exactly the same whether big box or dealer. Another comment, and I believe them, is that they actually don't make much profit on snowblowers in general - they carry them primarily to get people in the door and establish relationships with them so they can hopefully get their larger business later (their primary business is farm and small-scale construction equipment like sub-100HP tractors and mini traxcavators).

I just purchased a brand new Ariens Professional 32 from them. Not gonna get that from Home Depot!


----------



## gkesty (Oct 29, 2018)

*Big Box Ariens*

The HD Deluxe 28" has a 254cc engine. My older 2004 1128 had a larger Tecumseh engine and it was needed. I just got a 10% coupon in the mail this week from HD. That pays the tax on whatever you buy. The HD 28 is $1100 as I recall and the SHO 28" I bought from the dealer is $1250 and has a 306cc. You'll see a difference in the heavy snow. If you go with the 30", its more than the 28" SHO, not sure more functionally powerful. Suspect storms on LI vary depending upon which shore, county etc., so its tough for me to predict if you're in a snow belt or if your storms are more similar to western Nassau County closer to Queens. I mitigated the extra cost by buying from a dealer offering the TD Bank no fee Yard Card promo, 18 mo no interest. The dealer inspected, adjusted, delivered and bought my 1128 in trade. Big box isn't going to do that and if you sell to someone you know and it doesn't work well, there's that headache. Taking everything into consideration, dealer experience was better than HD experience. If I had no trade, was using the 10% coupon, could get min. 12 mo no interest and was buying the $1700 large EFI machine, I'd likely have bought at HD.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dealers on the North Shore of Boston tell people to bring the machine back to where you bought it. Sad but true. So if you are not mechanically inclined, buy from a local dealer. To save $150-$200 is it worth it? The local dealers in this are will deliver and pick up the machine while under warranty.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Dealers on the North Shore of Boston tell people to bring the machine back to where you bought it. Sad but true. So if you are not mechanically inclined, buy from a local dealer. To save $150-$200 is it worth it? The local dealers in this are will deliver and pick up the machine while under warranty.


LOL ! In all honesty, talking tp my ope dealers, a bunch will work on anything, but if you bought it from him, you are in one line, were others go into another line. He has to take care of HIS CUSTOMERS FIRST. You pay a few dollars more, but get what you pay fore. 

I brought my dealer bought Scag to my dealer one day with a gas leak. Phone call first and they said to drop off. When i showed up, and they knew i bought if from them, knew i was comercial, and fixed it on the spot, under waranty. We were both happy.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I brought my dealer bought Scag to my dealer one day with a gas leak. Phone call first and they said to drop off. When i showed up, and they knew i bought if from them, knew i was comercial, and fixed it on the spot, under waranty. We were both happy.[/QUOTE]

That is how it works, love it or leave it


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

well that was not the impression I got from any Ariens dealer near me...one was charging $25 to set it up and $175 to deliver. The other tried to sell me the $1249 msrp 28 sho for $1499...I had to tell them to go onto the Ariens site to see the msrp. All these guys cater to the commercial customers and showed me no love. I will say the very local to me Toro dealer was stand up with free delivery and set up but in the end I went with the 28 SHO from a dealer in the mid west...did not want to go that route but at least an independent dealer still got the sale and not the box store.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

clifish said:


> well that was not the impression I got from any Ariens dealer near me...one was charging $25 to set it up and $175 to deliver. The other tried to sell me the $1249 msrp 28 sho for $1499...I had to tell them to go onto the Ariens site to see the msrp. All these guys cater to the commercial customers and showed me no love. I will say the very local to me Toro dealer was stand up with free delivery and set up but in the end I went with the 28 SHO from a dealer in the mid west...did not want to go that route but at least an independent dealer still got the sale and not the box store.


Thats steep! I understand a small delivery charge, it costs to have a truck, driver, fuel and insurance. They usuallh also give you a quick lesson when they drop it off.

But that price is way out of line. Maybe its got a gold plated grill in the bucket:grin:


----------

